
Julian Assange – Google Is Not What It Seems - AjJi
http://wikileaks.org/google-is-not-what-it-seems/
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=assange#!/story/sort_by_date/0/ass...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=assange#!/story/sort_by_date/0/assange%20google%20seems)

